# AVP Airshow



## izee2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Went to the NEPA AVP Airport Airshow this weekend. Brought a couple bikes to display. Good size crowd with a lot of interest in the bikes. Couple pics....
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 13, 2017)

are they F/S ?


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 13, 2017)

izee2 said:


> Went to the NEPA AVP Airport Airshow this weekend. Brought a couple bikes to display. Good size crowd with a lot of interest in the bikes. Couple pics....
> View attachment 660048
> View attachment 660049
> View attachment 660050
> ...




WTHeck is the NEPA AVP air show? I'm retired from the Army and know a lot of acronyms (we have a whole manual on them) but I've never heard of that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 13, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> WTHeck is the NEPA AVP air show? I'm retired from the Army and know a lot of acronyms (we have a whole manual on them) but I've never heard of that






Northeastern Pa. ?... AVP Wilkesbarre airport


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 13, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> Northeastern Pa. ?... AVP Wilkesbarre airport




Oh? Seems there's more than just an Acronym there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yep, Northeast PA's Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Airport is where it was at.  They were advertising it as "NEPA Airshow @ AVP" It was a show that was pretty large 17 years ago then it just went away. Promoters really tried to get it up and running again.  Hopefully they will keep it going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry Stig, not for sale. I just can't let them go, yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Izee2,

I love the yellow early Columbia, I don't think that I've seen it before.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 15, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## izee2 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mercian said:


> Hi Izee2,
> 
> I love the yellow early Columbia, I don't think that I've seen it before.
> 
> ...




Adrian,
 The yellow bike came out of Tinker AFB in Oklahoma about 4 years ago. The MASQ on the bike is from the Military Airlift Squadron. They were stationed at Tinker in the late 60's. (So I've been told)  I was also told that it was more than likely used as a flight line bike. There is a inventory sticker on the rear fender. Sticker is from 71'. The bike was probably mothballed there since then. It's one that I would never consider restoring. Way to much history there. You already have the serial number from it. It is also stenciled on the fender. 
  Thanks
  Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coslett (Aug 25, 2017)

izee2 -

Any thought about taking your 'kids' to Gilbert this year?.....09/15 & 16.


----------



## izee2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Coslett said:


> izee2 -
> 
> Any thought about taking your 'kids' to Gilbert this year?.....09/15 & 16.




I'm planning on going but it might only be for a couple hours. Probably take a bike or two to ride around with.  
Are you bringing any of yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coslett (Aug 29, 2017)

Its all contingent on the weather of course, but I'm planning to bring 4 for the display field.  Hopefully they will allow an ez-up canopy.  I thought I sold my Navy G519 to someone in NC and was going to deliver it to the Gilbert show but alas, that fell through.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 31, 2017)

Great history you got there! I agree that the yellow Columbia needs to be left as-is. What is a "flight line" bike?


----------



## izee2 (Sep 1, 2017)

The Flight line is one of the most active areas on the airbase where the planes are loaded, fueled and prepped for service. Most maintenance, Fuel and support vehicles that were designated for use on the flight line were painted yellow.


----------

